# Nass/Trockensauger von Kärcher



## fischerl (19. Juni 2009)

hallo und guten morgen,

mein mann braucht einen neuen nass/trockensauger. jetzt haben wir gesehen, daß es zu den nt-saugern von kärcher einen wasserabscheider/teichreiniger gibt.

kennt den jemand? wie ist der? ich finde nirgendwo angaben dazu, wie hoch ich damit saugen kann.

unser teich hat eine maximale tiefe von 1,60m. also ich müßte mindestens 2 bis 2,5m in die höhe saugen können.

geht das damit?

danke für eure hilfe.

lg
fischerl


----------



## schrope (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nass/Trockensauger von Kärcher*

Hallo fischerl!

warum 2,5m hoch saugen?
Die Höhe berechnet sich immer ab Wasseroberfläche, da das Wasser im Schlauch bis dorthin sowieso steht, egal ob pumpe oder sauger...

Zum Gerät selbst kann ich leider nichts sagen.

MfG,
Peter


----------



## lucent01 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nass/Trockensauger von Kärcher*

Hallo fischerl,

ich habe den Wasserabscheider in der zweiten Saison im Einsatz.

Wenn Dein Mann eh einen Nasssauger kaufen muss, ist der Wasserabscheider mit ca. 80,- € keine schlechte Zusatzinvestition.

Mal davon abgesehen das es Teichsauger gibt, die auch zusätzlich als Nasssauger angepriesen werden. Ich persönlich möchte aber Bauschutt- und Teichsaugen nicht mit einem Gerät machen.

Ihr müßt aber unbedingt einen (Watt-) starken Nasssauger nehmen. Mit den von Kärcher geforderten min. 1400 Watt hatte ich keine rechte Freude.

In Folge musste der alte 1800 Watt Miele Sauger von meiner Frau herhalten (an die Elektriker-Fraktion: die elektrischen Gefahren sind mir durchaus bewußt): damit ziehst Du richtig was raus. Und der Miele ist innen noch nie nass geworden: der Kärcher scheidet also wirklich!  

Im übrigen wird der Saugzyklus immer von einem Entleerungszyklus unterbrochen, was für mich kein Problem ist (einige andere Teichsauger, eher die hochpreisigen, arbeiten ohne Entleerungszyklus durchgehend).

Was man auch vergessen kann, dass man das schmutzige Wasser durch den Filterkorb wieder in den Teich laufen lassen kann. Damit versaut man sich das ganze Wasser, da die feinen Partikel vom Korb nicht zurückgehalten werden

Ich lass das in die Beete oder auf den Rasen laufen und fass das unter der Überschrift "Teilwasserwechsel" zusammen...aber vielleicht hast Du ja auch einen gescheiten Vorfilter, der feine Schmutzteilchen rausholt. Da könntest Du dann das Saugwasser einleiten.

Beste Grüße
Lucent


----------



## Eckentaler (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nass/Trockensauger von Kärcher*

wie funktioniert so n Wasserabscheider fürn Staubsauger?

kann man den nicht selber bauen??


----------



## scholzi (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Nass/Trockensauger von Kärcher*

 Leute
ist das nur so ein Kasten wo das Schmutzwasser durchgeht und
"gefilter" wird?:crazy
http://www.karcher.de/de/Produkte/Home__Garden/Pumpen/Wasserabscheider/17239510.htm
Da kann ichs ja wirklich gleich in die Hecke leiten....für 70-100€?


----------

